# String in gleich grosse Teilstücke aufteilen



## Caruso_Nix (13. Januar 2005)

Hallo,
 heute stehe ich auf der langen Leitung. Ich lese eine Datei aus und möchte diese in 254-lange Einzelstrings unterteilen. Wie geht denn das noch mal? 
   Danke
	
	
	



```
String line;
 StringBuffer sb = new StringBuffer();
 try
 {
   FileReader fr = new FileReader(dateiname);
    BufferedReader br = new BufferedReader(fr);
    while((line = br.readLine()) != null)
 	sb.append(line + System.getProperty("line.separator"));
 
    System.out.println("ausgabe: \n"+sb.toString());
  }
 catch (FileNotFoundException fnfe){System.out.println(fnfe);}
 catch (IOException ioe){System.out.println(ioe);}
```


----------



## teppi (13. Januar 2005)

Die Methode StringBuffer.substring(int start,int end) sollte dies machen  ...


----------



## Caruso_Nix (13. Januar 2005)

ja, das habe ich jetzt auch gefunden. War zwar ein wenig knifflig, aber es funktioniert
 Danke Caruso


----------

